# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته یا خیر؟

## Miss mahmoudi

سلام .راستش نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم ولی دچار سردرگمی عجیبی شدم 
من دانش آموز سال یازدهم رشته تجربی هستم و تقریبا وضعیت خوبی تو این رشته ندارم.زمامی که دهم بودم توی بهمن 10 ساعت مطالعه میکردم و وضعیت درسیم داشت خوب میشد که یهو بی انگیزه شدم و بی خیال درس.از اون زمان کلا دیگه درس نخوندم و فکر کنم بیشترین ساعت مطالعم تو این یک سال و دو ماهه 5 ساعت بوده.اونم یه روز بخون یه روز نخون.زمانی که نهم بودم میخواستم مدرسه تیزهوشان قبول شم و معلممون گفت که ریاضی بزن حتما قبول میشی ولی من گفتم به ریاضی علاقه ای ندارم و تجربی زدم و نمونه قبول شدم.تو این یکی دوسال که تجربی میخونم بارها پشیمون شدم که چرا اومدم تجربی و من آدم تجربی نیستم و اراده اش و ندارم ولی خانوادم مخالفت کردن خودمم هی گفتم وضعم درست میشه.دلیل اینکه اومدم تجربی این بود که مادرم خیلی به این رشته علاقه داشت و همیشه میگفت خیلی دوست دارم تو پزشک یا دندونپزشک یا حتی پرستار بشی ولی هیچوقتم زور نکرد که برم تجربی حتی بهم گفت برم عکاسی (چون عکاسی تقریبا رشته ایه که کلااس رفتم براش و انجامش میدم)ولی خب من تجربی رو انتخاب کردم که خوشحالش کنم.اما حالا برای بار هزارم از رشتم خسته شدم و میخوام به هنر تغییر رشته بدم و رشته سینما گرایش کارگردانی یا فیلم نویسی ادامه تحصیل بدم ولی مرددم و همش میگم نکنه بعدا تغییر رشته بدم و پشیمون بشم یا دوستام رو ببینم که رشته های دندون و دارو و پزشکی میخونن و پشیمون شم و این حرفا.سال دهم هم یکبار خواستم برم ریاضی که معمار بخونم ولی در نهایت مشاورم بهم گفت که رشته پر دردسری هستش و خیلی تو ایران بازارکار نداره.اها یه دلیل دیگه که اومدم تجربی این بود که بازار کار خوبی داره.همیشه وقتی دانش آموزای رشته های دیگر و میبینم بهشون میگم خوش به حالتون که رفتیددنبال علاقتون.و حالا چرا میگم فیلم سازی یا کارگردانی اینکه من آدم اهل فیلمی هستم و در ماه شاید 20 یا 30 تا فیلم میبینم و توی دفتر که برای خودم دارم نقدشون میکنم یا حتی گاهی اوقات فیلم نامه یا کتاب مینویسم ولی باز مردد هستم که چکار کنم.ممنون میشم کمک کنید...

----------


## indomitable

_برو دنبال رشته ای که دوسش داری
(توی رشته ای بمونی که بهش علاقه نداری شاید پول زیادی در بیاری از رشته های مثل پزشکی ولی خوشحال نخواهی بود،شاید بروز ندی پیش بقیه ولی پیش خودت همیشه میدونی که ی چیز کمه)_

----------


## thanks god

با این توصیفات بهترین کار اینه که ابتدا کتب مربوط به رشته هنر رو مطالعه کنید و اگه دیدید باهاش مشکلی ندارید ، برید رشته هنر

----------


## wonshower

> سلام .راستش نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم ولی دچار سردرگمی عجیبی شدم 
> من دانش آموز سال یازدهم رشته تجربی هستم و تقریبا وضعیت خوبی تو این رشته ندارم.زمامی که دهم بودم توی بهمن 10 ساعت مطالعه میکردم و وضعیت درسیم داشت خوب میشد که یهو بی انگیزه شدم و بی خیال درس.از اون زمان کلا دیگه درس نخوندم و فکر کنم بیشترین ساعت مطالعم تو این یک سال و دو ماهه 5 ساعت بوده.اونم یه روز بخون یه روز نخون.زمانی که نهم بودم میخواستم مدرسه تیزهوشان قبول شم و معلممون گفت که ریاضی بزن حتما قبول میشی ولی من گفتم به ریاضی علاقه ای ندارم و تجربی زدم و نمونه قبول شدم.تو این یکی دوسال که تجربی میخونم بارها پشیمون شدم که چرا اومدم تجربی و من آدم تجربی نیستم و اراده اش و ندارم ولی خانوادم مخالفت کردن خودمم هی گفتم وضعم درست میشه.دلیل اینکه اومدم تجربی این بود که مادرم خیلی به این رشته علاقه داشت و همیشه میگفت خیلی دوست دارم تو پزشک یا دندونپزشک یا حتی پرستار بشی ولی هیچوقتم زور نکرد که برم تجربی حتی بهم گفت برم عکاسی (چون عکاسی تقریبا رشته ایه که کلااس رفتم براش و انجامش میدم)ولی خب من تجربی رو انتخاب کردم که خوشحالش کنم.اما حالا برای بار هزارم از رشتم خسته شدم و میخوام به هنر تغییر رشته بدم و رشته سینما گرایش کارگردانی یا فیلم نویسی ادامه تحصیل بدم ولی مرددم و همش میگم نکنه بعدا تغییر رشته بدم و پشیمون بشم یا دوستام رو ببینم که رشته های دندون و دارو و پزشکی میخونن و پشیمون شم و این حرفا.سال دهم هم یکبار خواستم برم ریاضی که معمار بخونم ولی در نهایت مشاورم بهم گفت که رشته پر دردسری هستش و خیلی تو ایران بازارکار نداره.اها یه دلیل دیگه که اومدم تجربی این بود که بازار کار خوبی داره.همیشه وقتی دانش آموزای رشته های دیگر و میبینم بهشون میگم خوش به حالتون که رفتیددنبال علاقتون.و حالا چرا میگم فیلم سازی یا کارگردانی اینکه من آدم اهل فیلمی هستم و در ماه شاید 20 یا 30 تا فیلم میبینم و توی دفتر که برای خودم دارم نقدشون میکنم یا حتی گاهی اوقات فیلم نامه یا کتاب مینویسم ولی باز مردد هستم که چکار کنم.ممنون میشم کمک کنید...


خوبه که حداقل جزتجربی به چیزی علاقه داری ۳بر۰ جلوییی..به نطرمنم بروپی علاقت 
چون رسیدن به رشته تاپ درتجربی خیلی تلاش میخادکه نصفش به علاقس...‌...
ولی اگ پتانسیل درسایه تجربی داری ادامه اش بده وگرنه ....ولش کن ..

----------


## high-flown

این که همچنین دغدغه ای داری قابل ستایش واینکه خانواده ت پشتتن بیشتر
یادت باشه نه پول همه چیزه نه علاقه همه چیزوتضمین میکنه
پرس وجوکن راهی بروکه آخرش به یه جایی برسی

----------


## Fawzi

تا کی میخوای به پای رشته ای بسوزی که لیاقت تو رو نداره؟ :Yahoo (4): 
برو هنر ، کیفشو ببر :Yahoo (4):

----------

